# Ambrosia maple.



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2017)

My electric chainsaw died. So, I borrowed my brothers. What Difference. I just cut up all this this morning...



 



 

And heres the scrap....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 4, 2017)

You can box those scraps up and I will dispose of them for you


----------



## Tclem (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep. A gas chainsaw will make he wood look so much better than an electric chain saw will. City slicker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll go through em if you want, see if theres anything worthwhile to keep.
I have another pile behind the squared up blanks that have great figure for bottlestoppers pen blanks and other stuff.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2017)

Starting kind of early for this winters fire wood aren't you??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Just imagine what you could do with a gas saw twice that size!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> My electric chainsaw died. So, I borrowed my brothers. What Difference. I just cut up all this this morning...
> 
> View attachment 130499
> 
> ...


Save the scrap for your smoke house @ripjack13 !


----------



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2017)

Sweet! Love that ambrosia figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2017)

Electrics have their place as long as they are good ones, and gas saws are needed as well. I still have your dead gas saw in a box somewhere that reads R.I.P. on it. When you get a new saw remember to clean the air filter and air box often and put a little grease around the air filter seal. Best bang for the buck is still the Echo timberwolf, pretty big saw for the money, run's a 20" bar no problem. Do yourself a favor and quit screwing around with used saws and get yourself a new one, you deserve it. Kevin bought one on my advise and liked it and he as you know was a husky man. It was the one he cut his knee with, not the saws fault but his, but somehow I feel responsible for that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2017)

And small stuff to cut up into small stuff....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2017)

Very cool. that's a nice stash. Keep your eyes on the big chunks with the pith in them, even though they are sealed I'll bet they crack. If they start to turn em or cut the pith out and re seal them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

